# Identity fraud with account details:Bank's role?



## Carrie35 (31 Jan 2010)

I was informed by my bank nine months ago that my account details had been violated as someone in Italy tried to cash a cheque using my details. The bank advised me to close my account and re-open another which I did. I also reported it to the garda siochana. I was told by my bank that it was nothing to do with their systems. I was very upset ( silly I know) but I accepted that it was a common occurence. However, I have now found out that a direct debit has been set up with my digital TV account using my new bank details and I have paying this person's digital since my new account was opened!Needless to say I have had borderline paranoia with my bank details since the last incident so I am now really concerned as to how my details were available to this unnamed person.

The bank has told me they are looking into it and again I reported it to the Garda. The bank has refunded the money. The digital TV company told me they had no way of checking if two payments are coming from the same account with different names and addresses being used and it was nothing to do with them.

I suppose I am wondering is there anything I can do? Is there an issue with bank security and should I report it anywhere else as international banking fraud is not my area of expertise...Any advice appreciated.


----------



## newirishman (31 Jan 2010)

Change bank, apparently they are useless. 
You need to get your money back from the DD, as you have not signed it - it is the banks fault that they did not make sure all is good.


----------



## Bonzo (1 Feb 2010)

Threaten to bring them to the financial ombudsman if they don’t sort it out may make them listen - worth a try


----------



## Featherhead (2 Feb 2010)

I would certainly demand an explanation as for this to happy twice to a customer when you already changed accounts after the first incident is very strange. 

If it were me I would be thinking about changing bank too. 

The other thing you need to look at though is could anyone be getting these details from anywhere else? Do you get paper bank statements? if so how do you dispose of them? Anything with your name and any details on them should ideally be shredded before you dispose of them if you are going to throw them out - bank statements, utility bills, credit card bills and statements etc. 

I was once the victim of fraud when I stupidly gave my credit card details over the phone to a company. Someone cloned my card and went on a spending spree  lesson learned!


----------



## jack2009 (2 Feb 2010)

I know people have been warned about how to dispose of confidential information but wonder in this day and age if perhaps your company has been hacked?  I constantly worry about wireless networks at home/small offices and how easy they may be to access (I am not a computer person but just think with a little bit of knowlege that hacking a home network must be very easy).

Would any relevant information be on your computer, internet banking etc.?


----------



## Carrie35 (2 Feb 2010)

I think I will change my bank. I persumed as it is one of the major banks in the country it would have an excellent secuirty system but as I do use inernet banking all the time perhaps the issue is there, as suggested. I have not disposed of any information with any details since the last incident as I became super paranoid about my details.Thank you for replying and the advice.


----------

